

It started as a small idea. Now, it can change the world. - crowdreach
http://www.crowdreach.co

======
anonnyj
Put yourself in our shoes. You're trying to get us hyped up while giving us
zero clues as to what it actually is. With the infinite amount of
possibilities, I'm guessing people here would be more inclined to think "waste
of time" than "cool mystery".

~~~
crowdreach
Yes, I understand and you are probably right. In the next few days will get
back with more information. Thanks.

------
crowdreach
Can't give you more details at the moment but we're launching soon. I think
you'll like it.

------
dan_bk
You're gonna have to state at least what your thing is supposed to do...

